# Site General > Site Info >  November Ball Python of the Month !!!

## JLC

Normals get to take the much-deserved spot light this month!  Sometimes I think we forget just how special they are in their own right!  

*ONE:


TWO:


THREE:


FOUR:


FIVE:


SIX:


SEVEN:


EIGHT:


NINE:


TEN:

*

Thanks for all the beautiful animals everyone!  Best of luck!!

----------


## loonunit

Sorry, I'm a softie for animals doing ridiculous things. And #1 is being ridiculous.

----------


## Austin236

Nice normals! I too have quite a looker of a normal.

----------


## deminon

i like 8, u can see the teeth

----------

